
Ask HN: How do I master Front End development? - parvatzar
Interviewed for a pure Front End Dev role today. Realized I have a long way to go. Just wanted to find some inspiration in this community and understand how did you get into Front End Development, and followed through your ambitions? From an .NET Web Dev background, focusing mostly on backend and a lot of other stuff . However , I feel I should  focus on one Front End or rather master one framework, since I have over the course of my (short) career have developed an lot of inclination towards the field. After a botched up interview ,looking for some thoughts on this. I do want to add that the wonderful HN has been instrumental in making me decide to pursue Front end Dev.
======
adamleithp
Welcome! Don't be down about the bad interview.

Master HTML through and through. Know it so much you hate it again lol.

Master CSS... or don't. CSS is something that you don't want to be scared of.
Luckily for you, we're now in a post-IE7 world, so it can be quite easy now.

Master JavaScript: seriously, this is what will get you a job. Don't touch
React/Angular/Ember until you know exactly what vanilla JS can do. You can
learn frameworks first, but you'all be outed in an interview with someone who
knows your type.

Good luck!

